

Training the Brain: Practical Applications of Neural Plasticity - tokenadult
http://scottbarrykaufman.com/article/study-alert-training-the-brain-practical-applications-of-neural-plasticity/

======
meta
Our one year old is doing CIMT ([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constraint-
induced_movement_the...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constraint-
induced_movement_therapy)). She had 3 heart surgeries when she was born, after
she recovered we saw her having difficulty using her right hand (doctors say
stroke). Over 4-6 months we saw this difficulty increasingly lead to non-use
of her right hand. Yesterday we started constraint-therapy with her and we are
hoping she can recover use of her arm and hand. Our physiotherapist was
surprised that we came to her asking about CIMT, she said that in most of her
cases she has to really persuade the parents to do it - and in some they
refuse. She also said that her personal results with it have been very
positive with most cases making a full recovery.

